
Show HN: Always on top webcam for Screen Sharing - vignesh_warar
https://camera.justclarify.com
======
vignesh_warar
Hello everyone,

I am Vigneshwarar, I created this tool. I am not sure how many people find
this tool useful, I am doing a lot of screen-recording these days and it's
hard on many platforms like Loom, VideoAsk, or google meet to show or see your
webcam(Your face) while sharing your screen so I made a simple tool which will
float your webcam in the picture in picture mode after activating this you can
start screen share(Floating cam appears on Entire Screen recording option
only) or screen record.

Well If you have any use-cases for using this tool feel free to drop it ill
mention that on the site.

